# Great deal on a large LOOK 753



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

X-post from the retro forum...Yes boys and girls LOOK made steel frames....

No relationship to the seller........

This frame was produced in a run of only 500. In the 62cm size, there were probably 10 or so made..

http://cgi.ebay.com/Look-Bernard-Hinualt_W0QQitemZ7177166145QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SteelSteedMan (Feb 5, 2005)

*KG233, KG243 & KG253*

Do you ever see any of the other steel bikes that LOOK sold in the 90s out there on e-bay or anywhere else? Those also seem very rare indeed. The only pics I've found are from a Japanese website.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

SteelSteedMan said:


> Do you ever see any of the other steel bikes that LOOK sold in the 90s out there on e-bay or anywhere else? Those also seem very rare indeed. The only pics I've found are from a Japanese website.


I had a KG243 once. It wasn't too bad. Other than Ebay, I never saw them anywhere else for sale


----------

